# Gallery > Finished Maps >  High Horn Keep LEVEL 1,2 and Connected Passage

## bbennett

Hi Everyone,

Here is a coastal rpg city drawn created with DUNGEON PAINTER STUDIO. 

The complete set includes:
High Horn Keep LEVEL 1High Horn Keep LEVEL 2High Keep Mines


*Let me know if you like it!*

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Adfor

Ahh my DnD senses are tingling! Really nice work, Bennett, I like that you can see the level below it, always helps keep things straight on a big map like this. More please!

IR

----------


## bbennett

> Ahh my DnD senses are tingling! Really nice work, Bennett, I like that you can see the level below it, always helps keep things straight on a big map like this. More please!
> 
> IR


Thanks for the encouragement!

----------


## JoeyD473

I really like these maps but a couple of (Probably stupid questions)

Is the first floor Ground Level?
If so is Level 2 above or below it?How do you get into the mines?

----------


## bbennett

Level 1 is the entrance from the outside. It is beneath the second floor.  I have it connected to a network of caves that comes out into a mountain pass. You will have your own solution. The way you get to the mines is either by going left through the storage processing area then ascending the stairs in the center of the circular smelting chamber or by going right down the hall and up the stairs to the second floor. The second floor has a walk that comes around back into the second floor of the mine/smelting chamber. Second Floor is above the first floor. If you head right through the diaginal corridor in the north of the map instead of continuing to the smelting/minding chamber I have made that corridor descend again into an underground city, which houses the families of the mine workers.

----------

